# checkup tomorrow



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hope both boys have wonderful check-ups tomorrow


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Good luck with your visit tomorrow. (Though I think both of us are going to be concerned with bright yellow anything and increased thirst for years to come.) But worry does not make it fact. Try to concentrate on his nosework. I'd have loved to see him in full work mode!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck today. Tito has his checkup today, too.
FWIW, we observed at the pet hotel for years and years that Raider has bright yellow urine.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope your boys checks up go well today.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just checking in to see how things went


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Good luck today. Tito has his checkup today, too.
> FWIW, we observed at the pet hotel for years and years that Raider has bright yellow urine.


Oh, I didn't know that. Sherri from the pet hotel mentioned it to me, the boys were boarded a couple weekends ago. And Raider checked out fine yesterday. So all is good.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

The boys checked out fine yesterday, Raider, considering his age is in great shape and Tugg was his wild goofy self. We did a mature blood panel on Raider, vet called this afternoon and everything came back perfect. So I am very happy.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yay! That's brilliant news!


----------

